# In town vs Plant work



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

DownInGeorgia said:


> In my area of work there's 2 major plants where the pay scale is upped by a dollar or two and apprentice and jman ratios are 1:1 where as "in town" wages are just our standard scale for the area and the ratio form jmen and apprentices is like 1:3 on my job and even more apprentices to less jmen. Does anyone else have this going on in there area?


In MN you can only have two apprentices for every JW.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It's just an industrial pay rate. If you like that kind of work go for it.
Also, most places in the south have such horrible wages that it isn't very attractive for travelers. Sometimes they will throw in some per diem and work at least 6 10 hour days.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

jrannis said:


> It's just an industrial pay rate. If you like that kind of work go for it.
> Also, most places in the south have such horrible wages that it isn't very attractive for travelers. Sometimes they will throw in some per diem and work at least 6 10 hour days.


Sounds about right for here.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Our local has an apprentice ratio of two to three journeymen to one apprentice. So two JW one apprentice, three JW one apprentice. Four JW two apprentices and so on. Most jobs the ratio is much higher only because of the lack of apprentices. 

We have an "A" rate for most work. There is a maintenance rate for some places that is less than A rate. 

We have a B rate for smaller jobs. You never see an "A" JW take B work. They will take a maintenance gig for 90 or 80% of A rate. If the job does not get filled it is offered to B guys. 

The state has no mandatory apprentice program so there is no apprentice ratio for open shop. There is an unenforced state ratio of 10 "electricians" to one licensed JW or master. No one is referred to as a master here, it is a contractor license. Master sounds to weird, sounds like someone in a leather mask an whip. 

I would like to know how many state JW licenses there are. If I had to guess it would be fewer than 100. Everyone goes for their contractors license instead. 

I have a JW card from our hall, and a contractors license from the state.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

cabletie said:


> Our local has an apprentice ratio of two to three journeymen to one apprentice. So two JW one apprentice, three JW one apprentice. Four JW two apprentices and so on. Most jobs the ratio is much higher only because of the lack of apprentices.
> 
> We have an "A" rate for most work. There is a maintenance rate for some places that is less than A rate.
> 
> ...


A and B thing is interesting, all I've ever heard of here is your jman card from the hall. I've heard nost jmen say "it isn't worth having your masters...I'd hate to be a contractor!" when I ask about a masters or contractor license.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Most guys go for their contractors license (master) after apprentichip here. It is also encouraged. It is not encouraged to pull a Buisiness permit with the license unless you are going to sign with the hall. 

Most of the guys that go through the B program already have their contractors license before they get their JM ticket through the hall. They always have prior experience. 

Our hall used to seal the application for the work experience needed to take the contractors test. Now the state will only take the seal from the contractors.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

cabletie said:


> Most guys go for their contractors license (master) after apprentichip here. It is also encouraged. It is not encouraged to pull a Buisiness permit with the license unless you are going to sign with the hall.
> 
> Most of the guys that go through the B program already have their contractors license before they get their JM ticket through the hall. They always have prior experience.
> 
> Our hall used to seal the application for the work experience needed to take the contractors test. Now the state will only take the seal from the contractors.


I was reading about the states requirements in testing for the masters, it said 4 years of verifiable experience. I'm in the apprenticeship for 5 years, so I wonder if I can test for it on or after my forth year?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cabletie said:


> Most guys go for their contractors license (master) after apprentichip here. It is also encouraged. It is not encouraged to pull a Buisiness permit with the license unless you are going to sign with the hall.
> 
> Most of the guys that go through the B program already have their contractors license before they get their JM ticket through the hall. They always have prior experience.
> 
> Our hall used to seal the application for the work experience needed to take the contractors test. Now the state will only take the seal from the contractors.


Interesting,
The hall has a solid work history of its members and the paperwork to back it up.
Contractors go in and out of business everyday and most, like me, have horrible records that die along with a hard drive.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

backstay said:


> In MN you can only have two apprentices for every JW.


In Michigan it's a 1:1 ratio. 

Except for dwellings not exceeding 8 units per building; they can have 1 journeyman or master to every 2 apprentices.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(cj0byh1zgff004bglrgyrxqu))/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectname=mcl-act-217-of-1956


----------

